# Don't collapse on the tube...



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2012)

Tube Passengers Ignore Man Collapsed On Floor

A video shows passengers on a packed tube train ignoring a diabetic man as he lay collapsed on the floor.

A member of the public, who claimed he was unable to help, filmed the incident on his mobile phone and later uploaded the footage to YouTube.

In the video the man can be seen clutching onto a handrail before his legs suddenly give way and he collapses in a heap on the floor of the train.

He lies there for several minutes and is ignored by the other passengers, apart from one woman who appears to pull the train emergency alarm.

When the train stops at the station he is guarded by tube staff, but is not put in the recovery position.

http://news.sky.com/story/1012424/tube-passengers-ignore-man-collapsed-on-floor


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2012)

Beggars belief I want to swear but wont,selfish ignorant idiots just walked past him,I really do hope it never happens to them swines..

This sort of incident should warrant the staff having more then basic training surely


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 16, 2012)

Shocking incident.



> The London Ambulance Service, who later gave medical assistance to the man, said he was diabetic and had passed out due to a lack of insulin.


I wonder if they gave him insulin or glucose


----------



## gail1 (Nov 19, 2012)

only just watched this how disgusting nobody came to his aid yet one person had the bloody cheek to tape it all Shame on the people on that train it doesn't take much to put someone in the recovery position or at least  talk to them whilst they are laying there


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 19, 2012)

I worked in London for two years. Its a very lonely plase !   Not many people get involved with anyone else.  Does the guy on the camera think he is going to get a prize or something ???????


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 19, 2012)

Steff said:


> Beggars belief I want to swear but wont,selfish ignorant idiots just walked past him,I really do hope it never happens to them swines..
> 
> This sort of incident should warrant the staff having more then basic training surely



I can't believe what I just viewed, so upsetting at the indifference of people nowadays, absolutely shocking.
When I was ill, in the summer, at least I was on a train and we did manage to get a seat, but if I was standing up, would people of just stepped over me? or would they of come to my aid because of my daughter being there,or because I'm female, I donbt know.The poor man could of been suffering a stroke at the time or even a heart attack.!!!!!!!


----------



## fencesitter (Nov 20, 2012)

That is really dreadful 
I fell down the steps from embankment tube into Villiers St once, and was in a heap at the bottom for quite some time as everyone rushed past me, until a kind person came to my aid at last. When people are in a hurry to get somewhere they seem to lose all sense of compassion!!! I expect they've got horrible bosses who bark 'where the hell have you been' if they're late (speaking from bitter experience here)


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 20, 2012)

There are some good 'uns out there.  My daughter fainted on a train a few weeks ago, and was looked after by another passenger.  The kind lady got off the train with her and waited for son-in-law to come and pick up.


----------

